# Esp LTD TL-6



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 18, 2015)

Anyone played these?

Been thinking of picking up a new acoustic and these caught my eye the other day. Especially the black one. Price is just about right, as I'm not looking to go crazy, but don't want anything cheap either. 

I know zilch about acoustic pups and pre amps. Are these pretty good?

B-Band Electret Film Transducer.

B-Band T-7 Preamp with Onboard Tuner

Or give some suggestions/opinions on some other acoustics as well. I really like these, but I just started looking so I'm not set on anything yet. I love the kind of modern look these LTD's have to them, so similar would be cool.

Thanks!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 18, 2015)

Are you set on a thin-line or are you open to full acoustics?


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 18, 2015)

You know I'm not really sure. I'm open to whatever really, I just started the search. Nothing super flashy or prettied up, just simple and sleek. Black with an ebony or richlite board would be really nice.

I've haven't played much on a thinline, but I tried one a while back and it felt really comfortable. But I'm open to full acoustic as well. These LTD's just really caught my eye.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 22, 2015)

Nobody?

Max, where'd ya go?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 22, 2015)

Well, it's pretty far from what you're looking for, aesthetically, but if you want a GREAT acoustic to have around, you really can't go wrong with Seagull. 

The S6 line are really well built, sound great, and there are tons of variations so you can zero in on exactly what you want tonally. 

They just don't come in a jet black aesthetic. The slightly more expensive Entourage CW comes in black, but with a brown rosewood board. Still very handsome though, and within your price range ($400 to $600 depending on woods and finish). 

If you stretch your budget to around $650 there's the Ovation Elite 1778/2078. Ovations aren't for everyone, but they do sound great.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 22, 2015)

That 1778 is great looking. Just what I'm looking for. Can't believe I forgot about Ovation. 

Never tried a Seagull before. The Entourage in black is nice though.

Hopefully one of the local GC's or smaller shops has them in stock to try out.

Thanks Max.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 23, 2015)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> That 1778 is great looking. Just what I'm looking for. Can't believe I forgot about Ovation.
> 
> Never tried a Seagull before. The Entourage in black is nice though.
> 
> ...



I tend to overlook Ovation too, but that's mainly because I just don't get along with the rounded backs. Like I said though, they sound killer and are pretty much the gold standard for live, plugged in acoustic tone. 

I can't recommend the Seagull stuff enough, for the price they can't be beat. There are lemons every now and then (Monday/Friday guitars for sure), but they're probably my second favorite production acoustics after Taylor, which are usually in a much different price bracket. 

I'd be surprised if your local GC didn't have something by them, they sell pretty good.


----------



## stevexc (Sep 23, 2015)

I'll second Seagull... I've got a Mahogany Deluxe S6 and it's phenomenal. Not quite your style aesthetically like Max said, but I can vouch for the overall quality.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 23, 2015)

Yea, the rounded back on the Ovation is my only concern. Seems like it might be hard to sit and play without it slipping. Have to try one though and see.

Taylors are amazing sounding. Hadn't looked at them too much though because I figured they're way outta my price range. 

I was looking at the Martin X Series DXAE today. Seem pretty nice too. All black, Richlite board. Says 14 frets clear, 20 total frets. Not too sure what that means though.

What is it you like so much about Seagull? Besides being very nice looking.


----------



## stevexc (Sep 23, 2015)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> I was looking at the Martin X Series DXAE today. Seem pretty nice too. All black, Richlite board. Says 14 frets clear, 20 total frets. Not too sure what that means though.



It means there's 14 frets clear of the body - the remaining 6 are located "on" the body, or past the point where the fretboard meets the body. Basically it's saying you can easily reach 14 of the frets.



> What is it you like so much about Seagull? Besides being very nice looking.



Aside from looks, I love how it feels. The neck is relatively slim and only lightly finished. Plus the overall build quality is fantastic for the price tag (here in Canada, they go for about $400ish new - mine was $300 with a hardshell, used, from a shop) and it sounds awesome.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 23, 2015)

Crap, the more I look the harder it gets to decide what to get. I keep coming across more I like.

Now, I'm starting to think I might want a 7 string acoustic as I've been playing my 7 a lot more than my 6's lately. The Ibanez AEL207E seems to be pretty well liked, from the little I've read on here about it.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Sep 23, 2015)

The Ibanez is a pretty nice instrument, tho I don't have very much experience with acoustics, so I'm not sure how it measures up. It does sound very nice and full, tho, especially on 7 string barre chords


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 23, 2015)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Yea, the rounded back on the Ovation is my only concern. Seems like it might be hard to sit and play without it slipping. Have to try one though and see.



It's definitely a love it or hate it kind of thing. As someone who plays acoustic sitting down 95% of the time, I found the rounded backs to slip. 



> Taylors are amazing sounding. Hadn't looked at them too much though because I figured they're way outta my price range.



Some are in your price range, but probably not the ones worth spending on. The models in the $900+ range tend to have the Taylor-ness that makes for a great acoustic, the cheaper ones are smaller, travel oriented models that are well made but trade off tone. 



> I was looking at the Martin X Series DXAE today. Seem pretty nice too. All black, Richlite board. Says 14 frets clear, 20 total frets. Not too sure what that means though.



Stay away from the Martin X Series, decent looking guitars but the quality of build varies considerably and the tone is pretty awful on most of them. Decent "around a campfire" guitars, and little else. Considering what else is out there, I'd pass. 



> What is it you like so much about Seagull? Besides being very nice looking.



Besides really great quality of build, the sound is surprisingly consistent from guitar to guitar. On cheaper acoustics that's a tall order. It's also great that the S6 comes in several variations of construction so you can find what you want in an acoustic while leaving things like the neck shape and overall feel the same. 



FILTHnFEAR said:


> Crap, the more I look the harder it gets to decide what to get. I keep coming across more I like.
> 
> Now, I'm starting to think I might want a 7 string acoustic as I've been playing my 7 a lot more than my 6's lately. The Ibanez AEL207E seems to be pretty well liked, from the little I've read on here about it.




Y'all know I dig Ibanez, but there's absolutely nothing special about the AEL207E, besides the 7th string.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 24, 2015)

Those Ovations do actually sound pretty good, but Max is right. The rounded back is NOT good for sitting, especially in the classical position. What also surprised me is that it felt even more uncomfortable when I was standing, since I have a gut. It dug into my middle and was just a chore to play. It just didn't feel right at all.  

I'm also going to hijack the thread since thinline acoustics were talked about, and ask about the Yamaha APX500 series. The series seems to get good reviews, plus I like how it isn't paper-thin like most thinlines, but isn't obese like full-sized acoustics.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 24, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Some are in your price range, but probably not the ones worth spending on. The models in the $900+ range tend to have the Taylor-ness that makes for a great acoustic, the cheaper ones are smaller, travel oriented models that are well made but trade off tone.
> 
> *Read this somewhere else last night. Kind of a shame too.
> *
> ...



Definitely gonna keep Seagull in mind.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Those Ovations do actually sound pretty good, but Max is right. The rounded back is NOT good for sitting, especially in the classical position. What also surprised me is that it felt even more uncomfortable when I was standing, since I have a gut. It dug into my middle and was just a chore to play. It just didn't feel right at all.



Slippage sucks since I'm pretty much getting it to play sitting down. Haha, I got the gut going myself, didn't think about that.

No one heard anything about the LTD TL-6? Aesthetics wise, I'm in love with it, especially that black one. Wondering about the build quality and neck.


----------

